# guide set for a 9ft. spinner



## rufus george (Dec 16, 2004)

Can anyone suggest guide for a 9ft. blank? I have a allstar bgsw 1087 that i'm gonna wrap for spinning.

TIA
rufus


----------



## Samurai (Nov 24, 2005)

How about these, http://shop.mudhole.com/s.nl/sc.2/category.173/it.A/id.11735/.f 
I'll be wrapping these whenever I get around do doing my next spinner.I think Sgt.Slough has a thread on these lowriders.


----------

